# Mi lenne, ha egy elektromágneses vihar miatt megszűnne az egész bolygón az elektromosság?



## Jeremy Axel (2014 Augusztus 26)

Mi lenne, ha egy elektromágneses vihar miatt megszűnne az egész bolygón az elektromosság?

Érdekelne ki szerint milyen lenne. Milyen lenne Internet, Youtube, világítás, stb nélkül globálisan?


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Augusztus 26)

Talán ezzel megoldható egy darabig,nem tudom ez a kütyü milyen élethosszú.
Vagy marad a jó öreg gyertya,a petróleum lámpa 
Persze ebből nem lesz internet,youtube,de világítás van és könyvet lehet olvasni.


----------



## Kyra_ (2014 Augusztus 26)

Teljesen beszűkülne a világunk, megint egymásra lennének utalva az emberek egy szűk közösségben. A könyvek megint lekerülnének a padlásról és kénytelenek lennénk azt olvasni, talán még a látásunk is javulna így. A kártyák előkerülnének és meghívnánk hét végén este a szomszédokat egy-egy partira. Ismét elmennénk a templomba és mozi helyett színjátszó körök alakulnának és járnák a falvakat, mint régen.

A szegény ázsiai, afrikai országokban ma is divat még, hogy a teázókban mesélők szórakoztatják a vendégeket. Régi történeteket mesélnek vagy akár a történelemből fejezeteket. Ismét divatba jönne "úri szalonokban" felolvasni verseket, regényt, esetleg saját műveket. Valaki zongorázna, hegedülne, ezekhez nem kell áram.

Persze mindez csak azután, amikor az ember végtelen szenvedések árán előteremtené magának és családjának az élelmet a földeken és az állatok körül. Az ilyen kis házi kütyükkel sokra nem mehetnénk, mert hiába dugnánk be a tévét, rádiót, ki lenne, aki sugározna? Ahhoz nem elég egy ilyen kis találmány. Aztán ezeket a szerkentyűket előbb-utóbb le is kellene gyártani valakinek... Miképp üzemelnének gyárak. Vajon mi lenne az atomerőművekkel? Ehhez már igazán nem értek, hogy ártana-e nekik egy elektromágnesen vihar, mert ha igen, akkor felesleges fantáziálnunk egy villany nélküli életről, de még az életről is...


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Augusztus 26)

De,ha mégis túlélünk egy ilyen vihart és még mindig áramfejlesztőre van szükségünk akkor ezek nagyon hasznosak.A farmokon is ezeket használják gondolom én.


 

 
Egy ügyes szerelő össze tudja rakni használt elemekből is.


----------



## telaci (2014 Augusztus 26)

Ha az elektromos vihar utóhatásaként "stabil elektromos mező" jön létre, akkor nem sokra fognak menni a túlélők az ilyen generátorokkal ... Ezek nagy része robbanómotoros (benzinnel, vagy főként gázolajjal működnek), tehát vannak benne elektronikus alkatrészek, amik a gyújtáshoz a szikrát biztosítják ... Csak arra tudok gondolni, mint sok filmben látható, amikor egy pillanat alatt leáll minden elektromos eszköz (mert megszűnt az energia-ellátás), és minden szénhidrogén-motoros eszköz (autók, fűnyírók, generátorok, kazánok) is megáll ... Ilyenkor szerintem csak a gyertya marad, és ha már megszokták a "szükséget", előkerülnek a petróleumlámpák, a mécsesek, a fáklyák -- márcsak azért is, mert ezek gazdaságosabban üzemeltethetők, mint a gyertyák ... Visszaemlékszem gyermekkoromra -- akkoriban hetente egyszer-kétszer biztos hogy volt áramszünet, az egész településen vagy egyes városrészekben ... A fűtést ez nem zavarta, mert mindenhol fával (fűrészporral) és szénnel (brikettel) tüzeltek .. Akkoriban a szoba állandó berendezése volt a gyertyatartó, benne a legalább félórára elegendő gyertyával, mellette a doboz gyufa ... Volt olyan, hogy elment a világítás este 7-8 órakor és csak valamikor hajnalban tudták megjavítani ... Ha már 2-3 órája nem volt villany, mindig elővettük a kamrából a feltöltött petróleumlámpát, és azzal mentünk be a hálóba aludni ... Viszont mindig volt rádióadás (tranzisztoros rádión hallgattuk), tehát lehetett olvasni, rádiózni, csak tévézni nem ... Számítógépről meg akkoriban még nem is hallottunk, nemhogy internet lett volna ...


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Augusztus 26)

Az idő gyorsulása a Schumann rezonanciák függvényében

Most olvasom...Az elektromágneses tér változásai különösen erősen hatnak az agyra és az idegrendszerre. A növények és állatok viselkedése is gyakran megváltozik a vihar előtt. Ez is azt mutatja, hogy szoros, elválaszthatatlan kapcsolatban és kölcsönhatásban vagyunk az elektromos légkörrel, s természetes energiamezőnk létfontosságú, mentális, fizikai, vagy érzelmi működésünk szempontjából.


----------



## Kyra_ (2014 Augusztus 26)

vandorcsillag írta:


> De,ha mégis túlélünk egy ilyen vihart és még mindig áramfejlesztőre van szükségünk akkor ezek nagyon hasznosak.A farmokon is ezeket használják gondolom én.
> Csatolás megtekintése 1246057 Csatolás megtekintése 1246058
> Egy ügyes szerelő össze tudja rakni használt elemekből is.



Ez tényleg menne egy darabig, amíg van olaj hozzá, de honnan lesz olaj, meg benzin? Azt ki kell bányászni, fel kell dolgozni, szállítani járművekkel, utakon, működő benzinkutakkal... Szerintem számtalan dolog van, ami eszünkbe sem jut, amire képtelenek leszünk. A kórházakban is van generátor, de csak ideig-óráig tudják működtetni és imádkoznak, hogy jöjjön vissza az áram.

Arr meg, hogy mi lesz egy toronyházban, jobb nem is gondolni. Liftek, víz, szennyvíz, szemét, fűtés, világítás... Van ahol még ablakot sem lehet nyitni, csak a légkondicionáló működik, ha van áram... Honnan lesz vizük, élelmük, ha lenne is hogy viszik fel a XX. emeletre...


----------



## Kyra_ (2014 Augusztus 26)

telaci írta:


> Viszont mindig volt rádióadás (tranzisztoros rádión hallgattuk), tehát lehetett olvasni, rádiózni, csak tévézni nem ... Számítógépről meg akkoriban még nem is hallottunk, nemhogy internet lett volna ...



Na igen, de egy olyan mágneses vihar esetén, amelyet valami miatt nem volna képes kivédeni földünk amiről a topikindító beszél, nem működnének az adók sem. Hogy lehetne akkor műsort sugározni?





Internet, számítógép, naná, hogy nem lenne. Képzeljétek hirtelen semmit sem tudnánk a világról. Nem működnének az agymosó propagandák az orosz-amerikai ellentétről, az ILIA "iszlám" vandálokról, a kanadai emberek által az ukrán harcosoknak küldött golyóálló mellényekről,





Hirtelen jobb lenne a világ, mert nem lenne érdemes gyilkolászni, hiszen nem tudja senki. Ezek a fiatalemberek itt fenn a képen talán mind túlélhetné...

Kapcsoljuk le, könyörgöm....


----------



## telaci (2014 Augusztus 26)

Ha megszűnik az áramszolgáltatás, természetesen nem lesz villany, világítás, és olyan eszközök sem működnek, amikről nyilvánvaló, hogy "konnektorról" üzemelnek (légkondicionálás, szellőztetés, ventillátorok, lift). Viszont ugyanígy nem lesz víz sem és a csatornahálózat is "bedugul", mert mindkettőnél szivattyúk biztosítják a működtetést. Gáz sem lesz és vezetékes távfűtés sem, mert ezeknek a központjai is árammal működnek. A generátorok -- most "elfelejtve" az előző hozzászólásomat -- pár napig bírják a terhelést (már ha bírják és nem fölösleges dolgokra fogy el a drágán megtermelt áram), gyakori meghibásodások, kimaradások várhatók. Természetesen az olaj, benzin szállítása fontos és megoldható, de hogyan fogjuk "kiimádkozni" a benzinkútból az üzemanyagot ? Vagy bele sem lesz pumpálva a nafta a tartályokba, hanem közvetlenül a tankerekből töltjük fel az eszközök tankjait, mint ahogy a lajtoskocsiból adagolják a vizet ...
Ha már szállítanak üzemanyagot, biztos fognak szállítani élelmet és vizet is, csak kevesebb lesz, valószínűleg kamionokból fogják "osztani", mint ahogy a Lehel piac oldalában a szocialista zöldséget ... Háborúzni fognak érte az emberek, hirtelen megdrágul minden, sok-sok árucikk (élelmiszerek is !!!) luxuscikknek fognak minősülni, lemondunk sok megszokott ételről -- hiszen főzni már nem fogunk, mert nincsen sem villanytűzhely, sem mikro, sem gáztűzhely, a sparheltet meg már 20 éve eladtuk a bolhapiacon ... Újra beindul a Tüzép, szenet, fát fogunk vásárolni, kosarakban hordjuk fel a 8. emeletre, ahol a szoba közepén üzemel majd a milliókért beszerzett Salgó tűzhely ...
Közben eszembe jutott, hogy mi van az alternatív energiaforrásokkal ?? (Áramtermelésre napelemek, szélturbina, geotermikus energia -- igaz az utóbbi kettőhöz lehet, hogy áram is kell ... A termelt áramot hatalmas akkumulátorok tárolják ...)


----------



## Kyra_ (2014 Augusztus 26)

telaci írta:


> (Áramtermelésre napelemek, szélturbina, geotermikus energia -- igaz az utóbbi kettőhöz lehet, hogy áram is kell ... A termelt áramot hatalmas akkumulátorok tárolják ...)



Hol fogják legyártani a hatalmas akkumulátorokat??


----------



## Varsényi Tamás Viktor (2014 Augusztus 26)

Az igazság az, ha megszűnne az áram ellátás a legnagyobb gond az lenne, hogy elszabadulna a pokol. Rablás, erőszak, fosztogatás... Rövidesen szűk területekre korlátozódó anarchikus csoportok jönnének létre,. Mindenki a túlélésért próbálna küzdeni. Nem az áram hiányozna első sorban, hanem a lét biztonság!


----------



## Kyra_ (2014 Augusztus 26)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Az idő gyorsulása a Schumann rezonanciák függvényében
> 
> Most olvasom...Az elektromágneses tér változásai különösen erősen hatnak az agyra és az idegrendszerre. A növények és állatok viselkedése is gyakran megváltozik a vihar előtt. Ez is azt mutatja, hogy szoros, elválaszthatatlan kapcsolatban és kölcsönhatásban vagyunk az elektromos légkörrel, s természetes energiamezőnk létfontosságú, mentális, fizikai, vagy érzelmi működésünk szempontjából.
> Csatolás megtekintése 1246060



Na és valóban, amire itt célzol! Eszembe jut még 2012 decemberére jósolt "világvége".  Most hirtelen nem tudom beidézni, de a maják és Pio atya mondott olyant, hogy három napig (ez a három nap valahogy mindig ismétlődik a próféciákban)az emberek megőrülnek. Pio olyasmit írt, hogy zárkózzunk be, ne nyissunk ajtót ablakot, még fényt se hagyjunk beszűrődni és bármi történik ne nyissuk ki! A maják meg simán csak annyit mondtak, hogy az emberek megbolondulnak... Ez a Schumann rezonancia az űrhajósoknál merült fel legelőször, mert az űrben teljesen "megbolondultak". A későbbi űrutazásoknál már pótolták és mesterségesen biztosították számukra. Honnan tudta Pio vagy a maják, hogy ilyen létezik? Higgyétek el, hogy valaha már történt ilyen, csak akkor talán még nem volt elektromos árammal működő berendezés.


----------



## Kyra_ (2014 Augusztus 26)

Varsényi Tamás Viktor írta:


> Az igazság az, ha megszűnne az áram ellátás a legnagyobb gond az lenne, hogy elszabadulna a pokol. Rablás, erőszak, fosztogatás... Rövidesen szűk területekre korlátozódó anarchikus csoportok jönnének létre,. Mindenki a túlélésért próbálna küzdeni. Nem az áram hiányozna első sorban, hanem a lét biztonság!



Ez lenne a legrémesebb. Nálunk már plüss macikért is agyontapossák egymást az emberek, hát még ha lisztről, cukorról lenne szó. 

Honnan lesz liszt meg cukor? Oké, hogy lehetne magot vetni kézzel, meg levágni kaszával, de hol van áram nélkül működő malom, meg cukorgyár?


----------



## Varsényi Tamás Viktor (2014 Augusztus 26)

Kyra_ írta:


> Ez lenne a legrémesebb. Nálunk már plüss macikért is agyontapossák egymást az emberek, hát még ha lisztről, cukorról lenne szó.
> 
> Honnan lesz liszt meg cukor? Oké, hogy lehetne magot vetni kézzel, meg levágni kaszával, de hol van áram nélkül működő malom, meg cukorgyár?


azzal nem lenne gond, hogy nincs cukor gyár, meg malom, mert mire szüretelnéd, addigra más megelőzne.


----------



## Kyra_ (2014 Augusztus 26)

Varsényi Tamás Viktor írta:


> azzal nem lenne gond, hogy nincs cukor gyár, meg malom, mert mire szüretelnéd, addigra más megelőzne.



Hát te nem vagy nagy véleménnyel a ma élő emberek szolidáris viselkedéséről...


----------



## Varsényi Tamás Viktor (2014 Augusztus 26)

Kyra_ írta:


> Na és valóban, amire itt célzol! Eszembe jut még 2012 decemberére jósolt "világvége".  Most hirtelen nem tudom beidézni, de a maják és Pio atya mondott olyant, hogy három napig (ez a három nap valahogy mindig ismétlődik a próféciákban)az emberek megőrülnek. Pio olyasmit írt, hogy zárkózzunk be, ne nyissunk ajtót ablakot, még fényt se hagyjunk beszűrődni és bármi történik ne nyissuk ki! A maják meg simán csak annyit mondtak, hogy az emberek megbolondulnak... Ez a Schumann rezonancia az űrhajósoknál merült fel legelőször, mert az űrben teljesen "megbolondultak". A későbbi űrutazásoknál már pótolták és mesterségesen biztosították számukra. Honnan tudta Pio vagy a maják, hogy ilyen létezik? Higgyétek el, hogy valaha már történt ilyen, csak akkor talán még nem volt elektromos árammal működő berendezés.


Szó sem volt a Majáknál világ végéről, ezt csak a pánik keltő népek hirdették. Úgy nevezném, hogy korszak vég! Az űrhajósok meg nem szoktak megbolondulni és nem is bolondultak meg. Az igaz, hogy látás zavaraik lettek és a koncentrációs képességeik romlottak, de ez még nem nevezhető megbolondulásnak.


----------



## telaci (2014 Augusztus 26)

A mezőgazdasági termékek kétharmada (vagy legalább fele) előállítható áram nélkül ... A vízimalmok, szélmalmok áram nélkül működtek ("alap"-kialakításban), csak a modernizációk-felújítások során látták el ezeket elektromos kütyükkel, amik ma már alapvetően szükségesek ... Nem kell messzire gondolni, még 50 éve is létezett kézi hajtású (vagy állati erővel hajtott) daráló-őrlő berendezés, pl. a nagyanyáméknál is a zsákolt gabonát az állami malomban őröltették, de ezenkívül is használtak saját célra kis "házi malmot", ahol az igények szerint lehetett állítani a szemcseméretet és az őrlési finomságot ... Csak az a baj, hogy egyrészt ezek az eszközök csaknem mindenhol már ki lettek dobva (esetleg a múzeumokban, skanzenekben van még pár működő példány), másrészt az ezeket ismerők-használók-gyártók-javítók már nagyon öregek (ha még ki nem haltak, átadott tapasztalatok nélküli fiatalokat hagyva csak maguk után ...). Ugyanígy vagyunk a kaszával is -- talán két kezem is elég lenne megszámolni, hogy az utcánkban hányan tudnak "biztonságosan" kezelni egy normál kaszát ...
Na meg az állatok is hiányoznak, nincs már ló vagy tehén-ökör, hogy be lehessen fogni az eke, vetőgép, borona, szállítószekér elé ...


----------



## Varsényi Tamás Viktor (2014 Augusztus 26)

Viszont vannak tolvajok, akik megkímélnek az aratás fáradságos munkájától!!


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Augusztus 26)

Kyra_ írta:


> Ez tényleg menne egy darabig, amíg van olaj hozzá, de honnan lesz olaj, meg benzin? Azt ki kell bányászni, fel kell dolgozni, szállítani járművekkel, utakon, működő benzinkutakkal... Szerintem számtalan dolog van, ami eszünkbe sem jut, amire képtelenek leszünk. A kórházakban is van generátor, de csak ideig-óráig tudják működtetni és imádkoznak, hogy jöjjön vissza az áram.
> 
> Arr meg, hogy mi lesz egy toronyházban, jobb nem is gondolni. Liftek, víz, szennyvíz, szemét, fűtés, világítás... Van ahol még ablakot sem lehet nyitni, csak a légkondicionáló működik, ha van áram... Honnan lesz vizük, élelmük, ha lenne is hogy viszik fel a XX. emeletre...



Tegyük fel,játszunk el a gondolattal,hogy előre jelezték az embereknek készüljenek fel egy ilyen mágneses viharra.Van idejük beszerezni olyan készülékeket ami áramforrás nélkül is működik.
Összefognak,mert tudják,hogy csak így élhetik túl a vihart.
Csörlő,amivel fel tudják vinni a szükséges élelmet,vizet,a soványabb embereket ,a gyerekeket is talán tudják így utaztatni.


----------



## Varsényi Tamás Viktor (2014 Augusztus 26)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Tegyük fel,játszunk el a gondolattal,hogy előre jelezték az embereknek készüljenek fel egy ilyen mágneses viharra.Van idejük beszerezni olyan készülékeket ami áramforrás nélkül is működik.
> Összefognak,mert tudják,hogy csak így élhetik túl a vihart.
> Csörlő,amivel fel tudják vinni a szükséges élelmet,vizet,a soványabb embereket ,a gyerekeket is talán tudják így utaztatni.
> Csatolás megtekintése 1246079 Csatolás megtekintése 1246080 Csatolás megtekintése 1246081


Az 1900-as években a föld lakosainak a száma ugy 1 milliárd körül volt. Szerényen gépesített volt a világ. Ma több mint 7milliárdan vagyunk. Fájdalmas, de ki kell, hogy mondjam a legideálisabb forgató könyv szerint is kb. 4 milliárdan 1 éven belül meghalnának. Egy részük, úgy harmaduk megfagyna, mások éhen halnának, és az erőszakos bűncselekmények kapcsán sem jósolnak kevesebb áldozatot.
Amúgy a dizel üzemű berendezések tovább működhetnének, mert ahhoz nem igazán kell áram. Az USA erre az esetre fenntart pl. egy régi módi hajó flottát (50-es évek beli technika) és nagy mennyiségű dizel üzemű járművet. De a fagyhalál és az éhen halás az borítékolva van.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Augusztus 26)

Hogyan befolyásolja a Nap az elménket?
http://ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu/2013/09/hogyan-befolyasolja-nap-az-elmenket.html#.U_zfh8PXrwU

A hideg és az éhség talán a legnagyobb ellensége az embernek.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Augusztus 27)

Jeremy Axel írta:


> Mi lenne, ha egy elektromágneses vihar miatt megszűnne az egész bolygón az elektromosság?
> 
> Érdekelne ki szerint milyen lenne. Milyen lenne Internet, Youtube, világítás, stb nélkül globálisan?




Remélem,hogy csak egy elszabadult,kósza gondolat a kérdés a topik gazdájától,mert átélni valóban katasztrófa lenne.
A legtöbb embernek szerintem nem éppen a youtube vagy egyáltalán az internet jutna eszébe,talán azon személyeknek akik eddig is abból éltek.
Szerintem az ilyen kérdésnél gondolni kell a következményekre is.
Vannak a kórházak először is, ahol a műtéteket végeznek,kisebb-nagyobb sikerekkel,úgyszintén a koraszülött osztály vagy az intenzív osztály ahol szintén élet-halál közt lévő betegeket ápolnak.
A többi kiszolgáló rendszer mentők,tűzoltók,rendőrség,már mind így van összeköttetésben egymással,a lakosággal.


----------



## Csillagözön (2014 Augusztus 27)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Hogyan befolyásolja a Nap az elménket?
> http://ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu/2013/09/hogyan-befolyasolja-nap-az-elmenket.html#.U_zfh8PXrwU
> 
> A hideg és az éhség talán a legnagyobb ellensége az embernek.




*Hermes Trismegistus* :

_"Ami lent van, az megfelel annak, ami fent van,_
_és ami fent van, az megfelel annak, ami lent van,_
_hogy az egyetlen varázslatának műveletét végrehajtsa._

_Atyja a Nap, anyja a Hold,_
_a Szél hordozta méhében,_
_a Föld táplálta...."_


http://www.tarrdaniel.com/documents/Hermetika/tabula_smaragdina.html​


----------



## Kyra_ (2014 Augusztus 27)

Varsényi Tamás Viktor írta:


> Az 1900-as években a föld lakosainak a száma ugy 1 milliárd körül volt. Szerényen gépesített volt a világ. Ma több mint 7milliárdan vagyunk. Fájdalmas, de ki kell, hogy mondjam a legideálisabb forgató könyv szerint is kb. 4 milliárdan 1 éven belül meghalnának. Egy részük, úgy harmaduk megfagyna, mások éhen halnának, és az erőszakos bűncselekmények kapcsán sem jósolnak kevesebb áldozatot.
> Amúgy a dizel üzemű berendezések tovább működhetnének, mert ahhoz nem igazán kell áram. Az USA erre az esetre fenntart pl. egy régi módi hajó flottát (50-es évek beli technika) és nagy mennyiségű dizel üzemű járművet. De a fagyhalál és az éhen halás az borítékolva van.



Az biztos, hogy 10 emberből 8 záros határidőn belül meghalna és nagyon rettenetes vég lenne számukra. A jövő emberisége számára - már aki majd túlélné - sem várna semmi jó. Ki maradna? Az a párezres elit, akinek már elő van készítve az a hely, ahol akár évekig gond nélkül élhet majd. Itt fönt pedig maradnának az agyatlan gyilkosok, akik mindent ellopnak és mindenkit legyilkolnak. 

Képzeljétek milyen világ lesz az. Én nem szeretnék túlélni....


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Augusztus 27)

Csillagözön írta:


> *Hermes Trismegistus* :
> 
> _"Ami lent van, az megfelel annak, ami fent van,_
> _és ami fent van, az megfelel annak, ami lent van,_
> ...




Elég nagy gond,ha az van fenn is ami idelent ,valóban egy varázslat kell,hogy végre béke legyen ezen az áldott Földön.


----------



## Csillagözön (2014 Augusztus 27)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Elég nagy gond,ha az van fenn is ami idelent ,valóban egy varázslat kell,hogy végre béke legyen ezen az _*áldott Földön.*_



Nem kötekedni akarok, de te szembe mégy az isteni akarattal...

_*"...Átkozott legyen a föld te miattad, fáradságos munkával élj belőle életednek minden napjaiban...."*_

Persze milyen lenne, ha egy "átkozott" Földhöz imádkoznánk..._**_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Augusztus 27)

Csillagözön írta:


> Nem kötekedni akarok, de te szembe mégy az isteni akarattal...
> 
> _*"...Átkozott legyen a föld te miattad, fáradságos munkával élj belőle életednek minden napjaiban...."*_
> 
> Persze milyen lenne, ha egy "átkozott" Földhöz imádkoznánk..._**_



Mert áldottnak nevezem a Földet? 
Imádok itt élni ,bármilyen nehéz is .Mindig mondtam ezt az életet nem én választottam,ledobtak ide a piramison keresztül a jelszóval...Boldogulj ,ahogyan tudsz...


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Augusztus 27)

Csillagözön írta:


> Nem kötekedni akarok, de te szembe mégy az isteni akarattal...
> 
> _*"...Átkozott legyen a föld te miattad, fáradságos munkával élj belőle életednek minden napjaiban...."*_
> 
> Persze milyen lenne, ha egy "átkozott" Földhöz imádkoznánk..._**_



Na ezt sem a mi Istenünk mondta! Ő ha a saját képére, és hasonlatosságára teremtette az embert, akkor csak áldottá tehette a földet. Akik átkozottá tették azok nem a földi emberek, és főleg nem az Isten....
Én is nagyon szeretek itt élni. Nagyon szeretem a természetet, a növényeket, és az állatokat, meg természetesen az embereket.
Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.


----------



## Kajcsa Gyöngyi (2014 November 19)

Biztos megtalálnánk a megoldást az áram nélküli világban is. Sok fáradságos munkával, de túlélnénk. Biztos nem mindenki, de az ember kitartó és küzd a fennmaradásért.


----------



## sirion01 (2014 November 29)

2006-ban az tüntetések idején kis városunkból felvitték a rendőröket a fővárosba, akiknek a busza elkavar valahol, ezt a HírTv- nagy kajánul bemondta. Aznap éjjel több tucat pincét törtek fel a hegyen , többet mint addig egész évben. Mi lenne itt ha megszűnne az áram ellátás és vele össze omlana a közigazgatás? 
Nem mondom, hogy nem állna fel előbb utóbb egy új közigazgatás mivel az ókorba is működött , de azért addig elég magas lenne a halandóság. Az első pár hét biztos nagyon kemény lenne.


----------



## most (2014 December 1)

gőzgép.. még tobb fa... csak kicsit kell vissza menni


----------



## Melitta (2014 December 1)

Aram nelkul borzalmas elni. PAr eve nyaron volt a legnagyobb kanikulaban 2 napos aram kimaradas, az emberek az utcan eltek , sokan nem tudtak hazamenni a 40 emeletes haz lakasaikba amibe vagy 50 fok lehetett.Meg se mertek kiserelni lift nelkul szellozes nelkul felsetalni.
Se uzemanyag, se uzletek mert se kasszagep sem telefonok feltoltese semmi nem ment. Egy nagy forgalnu varos jelzolampak nelkul ...
Megtortent ez karacsony esten es elotte 2 nap szoval a teli aram kimaradas is borzalmas, az ember a wc ajtot is magara vettte volna ugy fazott.Egy teat nem tudtunk csinalni. Irha bundaban probaltam aludni de meg ugy is kocogot a fogam a hidegtol.
Azota vettem petroleum lampat, vettem egy mini camping tuzhelyt gazpalackkal, biztos ami ziher, legalabb egy teat tudjak csinalni,ha ilyen rendkivuli dolog tortene.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2015 Március 16)

A napokban a városunkban, és még pár környező városban is egy optikai kábel átvágása miatt megszünt az Internet, a kábeltv, és a vezetékes telefon szolgáltatás. Mindez 7 órán át tartott csupán, de szabályos pánik helyzet alakult ki, mindenki kétségbe volt esve. Ez csak 7 óra volt, és ráadásul villany, volt, de az eset tanulságos volt, hogy mi lenne itt, ha egyszer bekövetkezne a témaindítóban vázolt helyzet. Az egy másik kérdés, hogy kilenc hónap múlva változnak-e a demográfiai mutatók a városban, ennek a "sajnálatos" esetnek a következtében


----------



## nivocontroll (2016 Május 7)

Sziasztok!
Hogy mi lenne? Szerintem olyan károkat okozna a föld civilizáltabb részén, mint egy járvány. Sokan meghalnának, betegségben, balesetben. És az emberek egymást ölnék a földön fellelhető alternatív eszközökért.


----------

